# Abu Dhabi ID - what I did



## g1968g

Hi,

Just a quick post to tell the process I went through to get my ID

Firstly have your Employment / Entry visa in place and stamped.
My passport wasn't stamped as I did a "change of status"

1. Our office assistant took our passports and entry permits to the typing office to have the registration document created.
2. We went to Khalifah medical city and to the ID screening building. We chose to do the VIP option that costs 500 AED, the normal cost is 240 AED.
3. The VIP department is upstairs.
4. Answer som questions, give blood and have a chest xray.
5. It now takes 4 hours to process the medical and decide if your fit / unfit. You get a certificate.
6. After 4 hours, we went back, to get our fingerprints taken.
7. This department is just round the corner from the medical one.
8. There is a ladies queue and a gents one. Ladies also have their own waiting room.
9. So I get my ticket, number 1322, they are currently serving 1245. There is an overspill waiting room outside, it also has a monitor telling you who is being served.
10. I'm getting close and get moved to the final waiting area where there are 4 seats.
11. Then, disaster, we get to half past seven and they stop for the night. There are still probably 50 - 100 people waiting, we all get sent away.
12. I think, ok, i'll be here at six tomorrow (today) and be at the front to be issued with a ticket. Wrong, there are 180 people already there. They open at 0700. 
13. I got my number after queuing for 3 hours. Then I had to wait for my number to come up. I was served at 1646 and left at 1700. So 11 hours today.
14. Ladies - don't queue, go to the front
15. I think they started queuing at 0400 this morning.
16. There is a large mall not far away, you can go there while you wait.
17. There was only 2 people serving in the male section today, there was 4 yesterday.
they take regular breaks and locals may jump the queue.
18. The number machines have an exception button, if they press this to get your number, your straight in. I was going to offer 500AED to get the exemption button but thought better of it.
19. There is no VIP option for fingerprints.(that we were aware of)

so, a long hot day but at least the ID is done.


----------

